# Greatest Rock Vocalists



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Was browsing the Metal Thread and Pianozach posted Uriah Heep's Magician'Birthday. I remember when that came out (I was young!) and I loved it. I saved my pocket money but it only stretched to a second hand copy of Demons And wizards, so I had to wait. Made me remember what a fantastic vocalist David Byron was (and what a drinker - I haven't quite drunk myself to death and I'm 61 - he did it at 38!!!!)

Any road up, I was already a dyed in the wool Zep fan with side orders of Deep Purple and Sabbath.

My favourite rock vocalists are/were:

1. Paul Rogers - Free & Bad Co (saw Bad Co 3 times, sadly never Free)
2. Percy - Led Zeppelin (saw Zeppelin 1975, Earl's Court & 1979, Knebworth)
3. Rod Stewart - Faces & solo (only seen him in restaurants, he lives near me, boring git, you wouldn't think he was a rock n roller!)
4. Ozzy - Black Sabbath & Solo (saw 1974 & 1976)
5. David Byron - Uriah Heep (never saw live)
6. Sammy Hagar - Montrose (saw a few times in London 1979-1982)
7. Geddy Lee - Rush (saw live many times, 1978-1983)
8. Phil Mogg - UFO (saw live too many times to even count!)
9. Phil Lynott - Thin Lizzy (only saw in rehearsal for a gig in a pub in Edmonton/Chingford east London circa 1976, also stopped at a zebra-crossing in Chelsea to let a pedestrian cross and it was him and his bird!)
10. Ian Gillan - Deep Purple etc (I saw Deep Purple twice, but sadly only with David Coverdale (super vocalist) circa 1975)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I do like David Byron and his style of singing has been influential. Ronnie James Dio is another great even if I'm not crazy about some of his music. Greg Lake has to mentioned in a discussion on great rock vocalists. And James Dewar of Robin Trower fame.

Other favorites: 
Greg Allman 
Adrian Belew 
Napoleon Murphy Brock 
Richard Sinclair 
Peter Gabriel


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I would add Steve Marriott, Steve Winwood, Mark Farner and Janis Joplin.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Rock singers tend to be not technically 'good' singers -- some are even quite execrable. Therefore a competition for "the best" is likely to be based on everything except merit.

I won't vote therefore.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know much about rock, but does Freddy Mercury not count? This was the first name that came to my mind when I saw the title. And he seemed a decent singer, technically, to me.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Geddy Lee and Ian Gillan nearly destroyed their voices. Geddy with his screeching falsetto, and Ian with his "silver throated" screaming. For both it was either stop singing that way, or stop singing altogether.

I thoroughly enjoy Whitesnake before David Coverdale bought a blow dryer, when releasing the "success of '87."


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hands down, the best male voice in rock was Marty Balin Jefferson Airplane/Starship.
In second place, Jack Bruce most noteworthy, his time with Cream.

I can't believe no one got this right! 👨‍🎓


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kreisler jr said:


> I don't know much about rock, but does Freddy Mercury not count? This was the first name that came to my mind when I saw the title. And he seemed a decent singer, technically, to me.


No doubt! Freddie was one of the greats!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Roger Chapman
Gary Brooker
Frankie Miller
Arthur Brown
Steve Gould
Chris Youlden
Jimmy Dewar
Bryan Ferry
Joe Cocker
Howard Werth
Rod Evans


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Alphabetical order - Have seen all (except Lennon) in various venues throughout the years - Also saw Bowie in "The Elephant Man" - Superb actor.

Bono
David Bowie
Elvis Costello
Roger Daltrey
Ray Davies
Bob Dylan
Bryan Ferry
John Fogarty
Debbie Harry
Ian Hunter
Mick Jagger
John Lennon
Steve Marriott
Paul McCartney
Van Morrison
Bruce Springsteen
Joe Strummer
Florence Welch
Steve Winwood
Neil Young


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Geddy Lee, Rush
Steve Perry, Journey
Laura Branigan
Ann Wilson, Heart
Grace Slick, Jefferson Airplane, et al.
Mickey Thomas, Jefferson Starship. et al.
Jack Bruce, Cream, et al.
Eric Clapton, Cream. et al.
Bob Dylan, singing Dylan--can't imagine anyone else
Joni Mitchell, singing Joni MItchell--can't imagine anyone else


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dylan is one of the most covered artists so I don't have to try to imagine others singing his songs. Some favorite are The Byrds, Leon Russell, The Band, The Jeff Beck Group.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

Jim Morrison


----------



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

Freddy Mercury the GOAT


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

ClassicalMaestro said:


> *Freddy Mercury the GOAT*












"I see a little silhouetto of a man,
Scaramouch, Scaramouch, will you do the Fandango!
Thunderbolts and lightning, very, very frightening me
Galileo, Galileo
Galileo, Galileo
Galileo, Figaro - magnificoo"


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rock singers who I've (at one point in life) considered to be very enjoyable (this is not a list of my favourites per se but those who've mpressed me with their voice in a live gig :

*Rob Halford *- saw him twice when Priest were at their best (arguably 79-82). PA temporarily copped out during 'Victim of Changes' so heard the high notes in all their glory. He was really impressive back then.
*Steve Perry* - the first vocalist I saw live who gave me that shocked face when he hit and sustained the high notes.
*Sharon den Adel * - note perfect. So good I thought she was miming. Didn't need a microphone.
*Corey Taylor *- has a really lovely live tone to his clean singing
*Ric Emmett* - Anyone who can make the vocals on 'Lay it on the Line' sound more impressive live can really, really sing.
*Brent Smith *- crap now but the Shinedown singer was excellent first time I saw him with a shimmering tone
*Glenn Hughes - *even if he still does that annoying 'Georgia Georgia' nonsense he's still got a phenomenal set of pipes, even these days and he's ancient.
*Maddy Prior *- saw her performing acapella in Steeleye Span gigs (one particularly gorgeous rendition of 'Bonny Moorhen' springs to mind) and she has one helluva throaty, folk-rock tone one minute but soft and lyrical the next.
*Janne "JB" Christoffersson *- Has a live voice that cuts thru the mix brilliantly and no wobbles. As good a pure metal vocalist as I've heard live.
*Dan McCafferty* - for making the hairs on my neck stand up when he did a jaw-dropping 'Hearts Grown Cold' with Manny Charlton on acoustic guitar at the start of the 80s.
*Brett Anderson -* seen Suede and Brett several times live and his voice never fails to impress but he sang 'Wild Ones' acoustically on a solo tour and it was stunningly beautiful. One of my fave encores ever.
*Noddy Holder* - possibly the most underrated singer ever. Had an incredible live voice. If you ever saw Slade live you'll know what I mean. Power by the bucketload.

There's loads of singers whose tone I've liked over the years that aren't on the above list but I've seen all of the list above and they all surprised me with how good their voices were live.

Here's some whose voices have greatly impressed me (from live, studio recordings)

Steve Marriot
Dave Byron
Tarja

I could go on..


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Shaughnessy said:


>


Roger Chapman has him beat!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Jay said:


> Roger Chapman has him beat!


Just to be clear, I wasn't slagging Freddie Mercury as a singer - Amazing set of pipes - Whenever someone uses that acronym "GOAT" I never think of "Greatest of All Time" - I always think instead of an actual goat - and so, when I saw "Freddie Mercury the GOAT" - All I could think of was some culchie from Meath naming his pet goat "Freddie Mercury".

I should have paired "Freddie Mercury the GOAT" with "Brian May the GOAT"


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Merl said:


> *Glenn Hughes - *even if he still does that annoying 'Georgia Georgia' nonsense he's still got a phenomenal set of pipes, even these days and he's ancient.


Glenn is a rarity, still able to sing like he could back in the day. Even Stevie Nicks can no longer hit the high notes in Rhiannon.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Merl said:


> Rock singers who I've (at one point in life) considered to be very enjoyable (this is not a list of my favourites per se but those who've mpressed me with their voice in a live gig :
> 
> *Rob Halford *- saw him twice when Priest were at their best (arguably 79-82). PA temporarily copped out during 'Victim of Changes' so heard the high notes in all their glory. He was really impressive back then.
> *Steve Perry* - the first vocalist I saw live who gave me that shocked face when he hit and sustained the high notes.
> ...


A lad in my class at school was mad on Judas Priest, but I thought they were crap. He leant me his JP albums but I couldn't get on with them. Left them for about 40 years and came back to them to see if they'd got better. No still crap. Then last year I listened to British Steel and and I loved it!!! I'm hooked. Weird! I think Halford is a great vocalist.

Always loved Glenn Hughes. Ditto Maddy, noddy, Steve Perry.

Dan McCafferty's performance of "This Flight Tonight" is an all time favourite. I first heard it when I was still in school, but I didn't know it was a Joni Mitchell song.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

The finest rock singers I have had the pleasure of seeing live (in no particular order):

*Lee Brilleaux* - Dr Feelgood,
*Dan McCafferty *- Nazareth,
*Greg Lake* - ELP/King Crimson,
*Ronnie van Zant* - Lynyrd Skynyrd,
*Noddy Holder *- Slade (just listen to 'Get Down and Get With it' & 'Darling be Home Soon' if you need convincing).
*Jon Anderson* - Yes

*Edit *- How could I have forgotten* Freddie Mercury* - Queen & *Stuart Adamson *- Big Country.

To be honest with Big Country and Nazareth being local bands I'll declare a bias.


Maybe not rock but definitely has to be mentioned - *Sandy Denny*.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

*In no particular order:

Jimi Hendrix
Jim Morrison
John Wetton
Peter Gabriel
Steve Hackett
Gary Numan
Kevin Gilbert
Adrian Belew
Roger Waters
Billy Joel
Robert Lamm
Joe Jackson*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Floeddie said:


> *In no particular order:
> 
> Jimi Hendrix
> Jim Morrison
> ...


I continue to be startled by the absence of female singers from these lists. Some of the most compelling voices inside or outside of Rock have been those of women. I will add Maria McKee to those women already on my list. And how about Laura Nyro? Not a perfect voice but a compelling one within her oeuvre. Chrissie Hynde.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Strange Magic said:


> I continue to be startled by the absence of female singers from these lists. Some of the most compelling voices inside or outside of Rock have been those of women. I will add Maria McKee to those women already on my list. And how about Laura Nyro? Not a perfect voice but a compelling one within her oeuvre. Chrissie Hynde.


I think there may (as usual from my point of view) be an issue with the term "Rock" ( or is it just "rock"?)

The kind of vocalist that seems to be pictured is of a particular archetype...male, long hair, powerful, able to shriek and scream as well as falsetto and croon...but usually erring on the loud, and fronting a powerful guitar led band of males singing about luurrvve and sex and mythology. Led Zeppelin's Plant is the typical vocalist, though he's not getting much luurrvve in the suggestions so far.

Women, on the whole, just don't fit the archetype.

As I'm not a fan of that branch of Rock, I have no recommendations, and besides, a band is the sum of its parts: I like Genesis and Muse and Radiohead because of the chemistry of their members, not because of any one individual member.

Stina Nordenstam is perhaps my favourite female, and Kate Bush, but neither sings hard or heavy or traditional Rock.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Forster said:


> I think there may (as usual from my point of view) be an issue with the term "Rock" ( or is it just "rock"?)
> 
> The kind of vocalist that seems to be pictured is of a particular archetype...male, long hair, powerful, able to shriek and scream as well as falsetto and croon...but usually erring on the loud, and fronting a powerful guitar led band of males singing about luurrvve and sex and mythology. Led Zeppelin's Plant is the typical vocalist, though he's not getting much luurrvve in the suggestions so far.
> 
> ...


I think you are onto something. Only singers/groups like L7 or Jinjer or PJ Harvey or No Doubt or Jefferson Airplane or Heart or several other bands with female singers fall into the Hard Rock vocal category that seems to focus on male singers.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> *I continue to be startled by the absence of female singers from these lists. *


Post # 10 -

Bono
David Bowie
Elvis Costello
Roger Daltrey
Ray Davies
Bob Dylan
Bryan Ferry
John Fogarty
*Debbie Harry*
Ian Hunter
Mick Jagger
John Lennon
Steve Marriott
Paul McCartney
Van Morrison
Bruce Springsteen
Joe Strummer
*Florence Welch*
Steve Winwood
Neil Young

Had Chrissie Hynde on the list - Did a bad copy and paste when alphabetizing the list and she was inadvertently left behind.

I would have added Kate Bush but I wasn't certain how "rock" was being defined.

Inexcusable oversights - Ann Wilson, Linda Ronstadt, Cyndi Lauper, Alanis Morrissette, Susanna Hoffs, Dolores O'Riordan - 

They should have been added but I was too distracted - 

I wanted to add Bob Geldof but felt certain that most would think that he was added only because he's Irish and/or that I was trying to get a rise out of everyone by trolling.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Strange Magic said:


> I continue to be startled by the absence of female singers from these lists. Some of the most compelling voices inside or outside of Rock have been those of women. I will add Maria McKee to those women already on my list. And how about Laura Nyro? Not a perfect voice but a compelling one within her oeuvre. Chrissie Hynde.


*Here are a few female rock singers that come to mind...

Joan Jett 
Pat Benatar
Tina Turner
Kate Pierson & Cindy Wilson (as a duo)
Grace Slick
Annie Lennox*


I noticed it, but then I didn't focus on it as it was late. My list could have been longer, so I concur with your point, Strange Magic.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Forster said:


> I think there may (as usual from my point of view) be an issue with the term "Rock" ( or is it just "rock"?)
> 
> The kind of vocalist that seems to be pictured is of a particular archetype...male, long hair, powerful, able to shriek and scream as well as falsetto and croon...but usually erring on the loud, and fronting a powerful guitar led band of males singing about luurrvve and sex and mythology. Led Zeppelin's Plant is the typical vocalist, though he's not getting much luurrvve in the suggestions so far.
> 
> ...


Yes that's the archetype I was thinking of, not wimp stuff like Genesis or Muse - too girly. So only a handful female vocalists will figure. Think of David Coverdale as the centre of gravity.




P.S. Radiohead I like very much, but I think the media got carried away with them; after all they're not much more than a straight forward rock band with modish overtones


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I continue to be startled by the absence of female singers from these lists. Some of the most compelling voices inside or outside of Rock have been those of women. I will add Maria McKee to those women already on my list. And how about Laura Nyro? Not a perfect voice but a compelling one within her oeuvre. Chrissie Hynde.


I'm startled that you're startled while only looking at this through a binary-gender prism. What about the lack of LBGTQI+ singers? Are there no gender fluid rock singers? And what about transgender singers?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Malx said:


> The finest rock singers I have had the pleasure of seeing live (in no particular order):
> 
> *Lee Brilleaux* - Dr Feelgood,
> *Dan McCafferty *- Nazareth,
> ...


I'M *STARTLED* THAT YOU (AND MERL) LEFT OUT...........


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Forster said:


> *The kind of vocalist that seems to be pictured is of a particular archetype...male, long hair, powerful, able to shriek and scream as well as falsetto and croon...but usually erring on the loud, and fronting a powerful guitar led band of males singing about luurrvve and sex and mythology.*


Damn it, I knew I should have gone ahead and added Geldof...


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes that's the archetype I was thinking of...


I totally missed the point, Henry, my apologies. I should have made the list up myself instead of delegating it to that prat Shaughnessy.

I'll make amends by adding Bon Scott.... and Steve Harley.... and Jimmy Pursey...

Everybody sing -

"Angels with dirty faces
Angels from nowhere places
Kids like me and you"


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Shaughnessy said:


> I totally missed the point, Henry, my apologies. I should have made the list up myself instead of delegating it to that prat Shaughnessy.
> 
> I'll made amends by adding Bon Scott.... and Steve Harley.... and Jimmy Pursey...
> 
> ...


LMFAO!

Only a knob would try to get serious about a frivolous thread like this!!!

Glad you're entering into the spirit!


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I noticed that there were a few early artists that should be here

Chuck Berry
Jerry Lee Lewis
The Everly Brothers
Elvis (Hound Dog - the early stuff)
Buddy Holly
Little Richard
Carl Perkins
Fats Domino

Gone, but not forgotten. As so we all shall be to someone sometime...


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Only a knob would try to get serious about a frivolous thread like this!!!
> 
> Glad you're entering into the spirit!


Speaking of spirits, Lesley Gore is a possibility. I think Stevie Nicks may belong here, though I much prefer Christine McVie.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Floeddie said:


> I noticed that there were a few early artists that should be here
> 
> Chuck Berry
> Jerry Lee Lewis
> ...


That's a great listened a reminder of the guys from the 1950s. I love Little Richard and Elvis is underrated (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> I'M *STARTLED* THAT YOU (AND MERL) LEFT OUT...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not, I didn't get into his music till around 1982 and by then he was dead. He wasn't really a great vocalist either...
Iconoc but not great. Oh and I'm not Scottish, I'm a Mancunian (born and bred).


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Merl said:


> I'm not, I didn't get into his music till around 1982 and by then he was dead. He wasn't really a great vocalist either...
> Iconoc but not great. Oh and I'm not Scottish, I'm a Mancunian (born and bred).


Yes, but you are an honorary Scot, aren't you? 😉


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, but you are an honorary Scot, aren't you? 😉


I don't think I'm an honorary anything, tbh, Henry. However, I can understand even the broadest Fife accent 'the noo'.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm certainly late to the thread, and can't think of any really legendary names to add.

Except *Rod Stewart*, who used to be a rocker, with a wonderfully raspy voice.

I was also struck by the scarcity of female rockers, notably *Janis Joplin*, but I decided to read through the thread before commenting, and that oversight was corrected.

I'll add *Beth Hart* to that list of female rock voices.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*Terrible Rock Vocalists (who I like anyway)--There was a previous thread on this, but.....*

Billy Corgan 
J Mascis
Jimi
Ian Curtis


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

in no particular order

Attila Csihar
Lemmy
Ozzy
Michael Gira
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Chris Barnes
John Lydon
Jello Biafra
Greg Allman
Gram Parsons (country or rock?) 
Donald Fagan


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Somehow overlooked Phil Mogg of UFO...

and

Graham Bonnet - who was with Rainbow for like 15 - maybe 20 - minutes tops but still managed to cut one of 1979's best sing-along-at-the-top-of-your-lungs-while-driving-and-trying-not-to-run-off-the-road songs
"Since You've Been Gone"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Shaughnessy said:


> Somehow overlooked Phil Mogg of UFO...
> 
> and
> 
> Graham Bonnet - who was with Rainbow for like 15 - maybe 20 - minutes tops but still managed to cut one of 1979's best sing - along - at - the - top - of - your - lungs - while - driving - whilst - trying - not - to - run - off - the - road songs "Since You've Been Gone"


I was lucky enough to see this short-lived line-up in 1980. Many rock fans derided Bonnet's "smoothie soul boy" appearance but he was for me the best vocalist Rainbow ever had. He absolutely tore up the Dio-era stuff like _Man on the Silver Mountain_ and _Long Live Rock 'n' Roll_ as well.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

elgar's ghost said:


> I was lucky enough to see this short-lived line-up in 1980. Many rock fans derided Bonnet's "smoothie soul boy" appearance but he was for me the best vocalist Rainbow ever had. He absolutely tore up the Dio-era stuff like _Man on the Silver Mountain_ and _Long Live Rock 'n' Roll_ as well.


Could not agree more, EG, could not agree more..

Don't want to go negative on Dio - He has legions of fans - angry fans - vindictive fans - humorless fans - but he's an acquired taste that I, for one, was never quite able to acquire. To me, he was always the guy that you hired because the guy that you really wanted wasn't available.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> saw Bowie in "The Elephant Man" -


as did I


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Van Morrison.....

Steve Winwood
Joni Mitchell


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Amazed we haven't had Tarja Turunen yet. One of the most impressive singers in Rock in the last 30 years. She would have been an above average classical singer before she decided that Rock was more her thing.

And my other favourite...... Brian Johnson. A truly terrible singer, but with some great tunes and energy. Have seen him live a couple of times and the 'presence' on stage is incredible.


----------



## CatchARisingStar (7 mo ago)

A few rock singers are very hard to emulate given their ranges. Of course, I'm referring to Jon Anderson, Robert Plant, Ann Wilson, Randy Jackson from Zebra, Steve Perry and Arnel Pineda from Journey, Freddie Mercury, Peter Gabriel, and the guy who makes everybody spit blood when they try to sing "Roxanne", Sting.


----------

